# Have a great holiday



## carvinmark (May 28, 2011)

Remember those who made and make our freedom. Be safe everybody.


----------



## Regoria (Aug 15, 2011)

carvinmark said:


> Remember those who made and make our freedom. Be safe everybody.


 
Which holiday you guys are talking about 28 may, what happened to that day... Actually I am newbie to this thread so I do not know what is this event that is being pointed out. Would someone elaborate it? Thank you.


----------

